# mdadm: E-Mail Benachrichtigung bei Festplattenausfall in Software-Raid



## pee (25. Okt. 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ein Software-Raid und möchte gerne per E-Mail benachrichtigt werden, sobald eine Festplatte ausfällt. Anhand der Anleitung unter http://www.novell.com/support/viewContent.do?externalId=7001034&sliceId=1 habe ich mit folgendem Befehl die Benachrichtigung eingestellt:



> mdadm --monitor --scan --daemonize --mail=my-e-mail@example.com


Mit dem Befehl 



> ps aux | grep mdadm


taucht meine E-Mail Adresse auch in der Konfiguration auf:



> root      3809  0.0  0.0  12364   612 ?        Ss   Oct01   0:04 /sbin/mdadm --monitor --pid-file /var/run/mdadm/monitor.pid --daemonise --scan --syslog
> root     24220  0.0  0.0  12364   488 ?        Ss   17:55   0:00 mdadm --monitor --scan --daemonize --mail=my-e-mail@example.com
> root     24243  0.0  0.0   3876   588 pts/0    R+   17:56   0:00 grep mdadm


Habe ich alles richtig gemacht? Wird mir mdadm definitiv eine E-Mail senden, sobald eine Festplatte defekt ist?

- p


----------

